# Genres people hate but songs they like.



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I was watching the movie _Sleepless in Seattle_ and Tammy Wynette's _Stand By Your Man_ was in it. I thought about TC and how people here wouldn't like this song based solely on it being country.
I also thought of was Hank Williams _I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry_. 
What are songs you know of that even if someone says that they hate a genre they actually like a song in that genre? Or songs you just can't believe people don't like.
This thread was partly inspired by all the hate/dislike thread that have been popping up lately.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> I was watching the movie _Sleepless in Seattle_ and Tammy Wynette's _Stand By Your Man_ was in it. I thought about TC and how people here wouldn't like this song based solely on it being country.
> I also thought of was Hank Williams _I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry_.
> What are songs you know of that even if someone says that they hate a genre they actually like a song in that genre? Or songs you just can't believe people don't like.
> This thread was partly inspired by all the hate/dislike thread that have been popping up lately.


Not lately, strong views are as common like breathing.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Some people say they hate Justin Bieber but are secretly humming "Love Yourself" and "Sorry" :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Iean said:


> Some people say they hate Justin Bieber but are secretly humming "Love Yourself" and "Sorry" :angel:


Or worse they love him, full stop .


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Iean said:


> Some people say they hate Justin Bieber but are secretly humming "Love Yourself" and "Sorry" :angel:


This may sound unbelievable but I don't think I know a single Bieber song. I have probably been exposed to several of his songs being blasted with pop by my gym's public speakers or coffee shop but I wouldn't know if it was Bieber or someone else.

I can't say that I've liked a single pop song I've been inadvertently exposed to.

But to the OP, I dislike pop rock but I like this song


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

CDs said:


> What are songs you know of that even if someone says that they hate a genre they actually like a song in that genre? Or songs you just can't believe people don't like.


Not sure if there's anything. I've long given up on saying "Oh, but have you heard this?!" I like what are two of the most hated genres (hip-hop and country), but if I post hip hop songs I like, it's just going to bring the hate.

Or perhaps the answer is, it depends on the person. A rock fan probably won't like Stand By Your Man (who hasn't heard it before?), but might like Johnny Cash.

Now, taking the question as "what music do you like in a genre you don't like..."

I don't like heavy metal, but think AC/DC's Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap is brilliant.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

CDs said:


> I was watching the movie _Sleepless in Seattle_ and Tammy Wynette's _Stand By Your Man_ was in it. I thought about TC and how people here wouldn't like this song based solely on it being country.
> I also thought of was Hank Williams _I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry_.
> What are songs you know of that even if someone says that they hate a genre they actually like a song in that genre? Or songs you just can't believe people don't like.
> This thread was partly inspired by all the hate/dislike thread that have been popping up lately.


I think country music is an exception, because it seems to be the one genre it's widely acceptable to dislike, presumably for reasons of snobbery. In spite of this, many country songs are extremely good- melodic and emotionally engaging- so people try to get round this attitude-challenging problem of superior songwriting within an unfashionable genre by saying 'I don't like country music, but I do like 'I'm so lonesome I could cry'. (Great example of a really good country song, btw.) So that's my theory: it's not so much a case of finding genuine exceptions, as that some potential fans of unfashionable genres are kind of stuck in the closet because they lack the courage of their convictions.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been thinking about 'Stand by your man'. I don't like it much for some reason: whether it's the reactionary sentiments, my allergy to whiny female vocals or simply the fact that both the sentiments and the song have become banal through repetition, I don't know. Probably it was already too well known (and widely considered naff) for its inclusion in a hit film to make it fashionable listening among those who cared whether their listening choices were fashionable or not. A song from an unfashionable genre may find it easier to gain Hollywood-endorsed acceptance if the song is so long forgotten and the genre so obsolete that when it pops up in a movie it's effectively a 'new' song. For example: one day at school I was surprised to find my MC Hammer worshipping classmates all singing the old music hall song 'I'm Henery the Eighth I am': as probably the world's only thirteen year old who was familiar with the recordings of Harry Champion but not allowed to go to the cinema, I had no idea at first where they could have got it from! (It was of course the movie 'Ghost'...)


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> I've been thinking about 'Stand by your man'. I don't like it much for some reason: whether it's the reactionary sentiments, my allergy to whiny female vocals or simply the fact that both the sentiments and the song have become banal through repetition, I don't know. Probably it was already too well known (and widely considered naff) for its inclusion in a hit film to make it fashionable listening among those who cared whether their listening choices were fashionable or not. A song from an unfashionable genre may find it easier to gain Hollywood-endorsed acceptance if the song is so long forgotten and the genre so obsolete that when it pops up in a movie it's effectively a 'new' song. For example: one day at school I was surprised to find my MC Hammer worshipping classmates all singing the old music hall song 'I'm Henery the Eighth I am': as probably the world's only thirteen year old who was familiar with the recordings of Harry Champion but not allowed to go to the cinema, I had no idea at first where they could have got it from! (It was of course the movie 'Ghost'...)


If ever there was a guilty pleasure this could be it. Just compare it to modern country and pop music where the singer fill-in every second, this is full of pauses and then..."sometimes it's hard to be a woman.... giving all" etc.....da de dah.......then some twangy guitar and BANG in she hits the chorus. I shouldn't like it but ... it's tonight's earworm!

PS I wont bore you all now, but IMO popular music went to the dogs when recording became 'sophisticated' in the 1970's. Surely Country suffered worst of all? (sorry for the digression).


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I know what you mean. I've been having a Slim Whitman moment over the last couple of days. Favourite song: 'When I grow too old to dream'- how's that for corny? 'Strange, how potent cheap music is'.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> If ever there was a guilty pleasure this could be it. Just compare it to modern country and pop music where the singer fill-in every second, this is full of pauses and then..."sometimes it's hard to be a woman.... giving all" etc.....da de dah.......then some twangy guitar and BANG in she hits the chorus. I shouldn't like it but ... it's tonight's earworm!
> 
> *PS I wont bore you all now, but IMO popular music went to the dogs when recording became 'sophisticated' in the 1970's. Surely Country suffered worst of all? (sorry for the digression).*


You mean all that wall of sound stuff with multiple tracks, or electronic nonsense like drum machines and synthesizers? I'm a bit hazy on the precise details of post-1950s pop, which tends to sound a bit samey to me. Of course, the rot properly set in a few decades earlier when the microphone came in and singers no longer had to project...


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Belowpar said:


> If ever there was a guilty pleasure this could be it. Just compare it to modern country and pop music where the singer fill-in every second, this is full of pauses and then..."sometimes it's hard to be a woman.... giving all" etc.....da de dah.......then some twangy guitar and BANG in she hits the chorus. I shouldn't like it but ... it's tonight's earworm!
> 
> PS I wont bore you all now, but IMO popular music went to the dogs when recording became 'sophisticated' in the 1970's. Surely Country suffered worst of all? (sorry for the digression).


Garth Brooks and Shania Twain really brought country to the mainstream and ruined the genre. Without them who knows if there would be a Taylor Swift.
One of the last country music greats is George Strait. Love _Amarillo by Morning_.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am no fan of country music, but I do love Johnny Cash (but he transcended country). Here is my guilty pleasure song. I just love this because I don't go in for formal evenings either.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't say I ever liked disco music much but I've always enjoyed KC & The Sunshine Band's 70s output. Perhaps it's because they could genuinely funk it up and didn't rely so much on sappy string arrangements like a lot of their contemporaries. I liked some of the Giorgio Moroder stuff, too.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've never been much of a fan of yodeling, but I can't help liking Chris Isaak's "Wicked Game."


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Figleaf said:


> You mean all that wall of sound stuff with multiple tracks, or electronic nonsense like drum machines and synthesizers?


Sounds like you're referring to Miles Davis' later electric period.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Figleaf said:


> You mean all that wall of sound stuff


Can't stand that "wall of sound" stuff. Anything that can make a Christmas jingle sound like the invasion of hostile troops has got to be the work of the Devil.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2016)

Figleaf said:


> You mean all that wall of sound stuff with multiple tracks, or electronic nonsense like drum machines and synthesizers? I'm a bit hazy on the precise details of post-1950s pop, which tends to sound a bit samey to me. Of course, the rot properly set in a few decades earlier when the microphone came in and singers no longer had to project...


Anyone ever told you that you sound like my mum?! :devil: :lol:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

CDs said:


> Sounds like you're referring to Miles Davis' later electric period.
> 
> View attachment 85681


Yes, early Miles is nice but I don't get the later stuff at all.



dogen said:


> Anyone ever told you that you sound like my mum?! :devil: :lol:


Haha- usually people say I sound like their granny, so mum is an improvement!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Can't stand that "wall of sound" stuff. Anything that can make a Christmas jingle sound like the invasion of hostile troops has got to be the work of the Devil.


My personal unfavourite is Leonard Cohen's album 'Death of a Ladies' Man'. Cohen is great but the production side of things on that album sucks, and I think he disowned it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Can't stand that "wall of sound" stuff. Anything that can make a Christmas jingle sound like the invasion of hostile troops has got to be the work of the Devil.


In honor of pop music that wants to invade Poland:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> In honor of pop music that wants to invade Poland:


People have got to see the Fudge doing this live--rarely has excess been so beautiful or compelling.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I generally dislike rock music but even I can't deny that the long ending solo's of Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb and Dire Straits' Telegraph Road are absolutely fantastic and as far as I'm concerned belong to a few worthy moments that the genre has to offer.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I can't say I like rap but I liked To Pimp A Butterfly by Lamar and California Love by 2pac?


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Xenakiboy said:


> I can't say I like rap but I liked To Pimp A Butterfly by Lamar and California Love by 2pac?


To Pimp A Butterfly is an instant classic for me :angel:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I went into this album almost blind and I still only know what this album says about Lamar.
I heard multiple rock/metal musicians mention this album, which eventually convinced me to check it out.
I agree, it's a rap masterpiece and it has a genius way of subverting rap stereotypes in a biographical concept album.
The atmosphere feels like a euphoric Dream-like state to me, it doesn't sound or feel like party music. 
I'm more surprised then you would imagine that I'm not only liking this album but loving it!


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Xenakiboy said:


> I went into this album almost blind and I still only know what this album says about Lamar.
> I heard multiple rock/metal musicians mention this album, which eventually convinced me to check it out.
> I agree, it's a rap masterpiece and it has a genius way of subverting rap stereotypes in a biographical concept album.
> The atmosphere feels like a euphoric Dream-like state to me, it doesn't sound or feel like party music.
> I'm more surprised then you would imagine that I'm not only liking this album but loving it!


Kendric Lamar is a genius wordsmith, and he is so much invested in practically all the songs here. Even "untitled unmastered", which he actually did during the "To Pimp a Butterfly" sessions, is jaw-dropping in its musical scale:angel:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Iean said:


> Kendric Lamar is a genius wordsmith, and he is so much invested in practically all the songs here. Even "untitled unmastered", which he actually did during the "To Pimp a Butterfly" sessions, is jaw-dropping in its musical scale:angel:


James Joyce fits the 'genius wordsmith' bill. Ol' Kendrick? Not so much; not even close.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Morimur said:


> James Joyce fits the 'genius wordsmith' bill. Ol' Kendrick? Not so much; not even close.


James Joyce is a genius wordsmith OF HIS GENERATION. Kendrick Lamar is a genius wordsmith OF THIS GENERATION. Can you imagine James Joyce using the term "motherfuckin baller"? Or Kendrick Lamar rapping about "Dubliners"?:angel:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I listened to it again last night, there's only one song I don't like much.
But Wesley's Theory, For Free (soo good!), King Kunta, These Walls, U, Alright, How much a dollar cost, Complexion, The blacker the Berry, I and Mortal man are all standouts! The ending is powerfully unexpected!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Not so much a song as a songwriter: while I'm not much of a country music fan, I do believe that the late Roger Miller should be counted as one of the all-time great American songwriters.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Iean said:


> James Joyce is a genius wordsmith OF HIS GENERATION. Kendrick Lamar is a genius wordsmith OF THIS GENERATION. Can you imagine James Joyce using the term "motherfuckin baller"? Or Kendrick Lamar rapping about "Dubliners"?:angel:


How could one possibly argue against such 'sound' reasoning?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Iean said:


> Can you imagine James Joyce using the term "motherfuckin baller"?


It doesn't really strain credulity, actually--for all I know maybe it _does_ even appear somewhere in the word soup of Finnegans Wake :lol:


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> This may sound unbelievable but I don't think I know a single Bieber song.


Not unbelievable at all. I don't know a single one of his songs either. And I damn sure plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

CDs said:


> Garth Brooks and Shania Twain really brought country to the mainstream and ruined the genre.


Well, yes, but they had a lot of company. You'll know what I mean if you get in your car and turn on one of those modern "country" stations on the radio. Right sad.



CDs said:


> One of the last country music greats is George Strait. Love _Amarillo by Morning_.


I agree, he's a throwback to the good old days of country.

As is (was?) Randy Travis. Apparently he's still struggling to speak and walk, let alone sing. But he had one of the best pure voices for country in a long time, and always had a very good band.

After the recent loss of Merle Haggard, the only old one left out there (among the males) that I can think of is Willie Nelson. Long may he live.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Bluecrab said:


> Well, yes, but they had a lot of company. You'll know what I mean if you get in your car and turn on one of those modern "country" stations on the radio. Right sad.
> 
> After the recent loss of Merle Haggard, the only old one left out there (among the males) that I can think of is Willie Nelson. Long may he live.


I bought the new Keith Urban CD and as I was listening to it I was thinking how is the country.

I agree with you about Willie Nelson being one of the last of the old school country artists. You might be able to include Hank Williams Jr in that list but that would be a stretch. Especially with his most well know song being _Are You Ready For Some Football?_. Although I do like that song.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

CDs said:


> You might be able to include Hank Williams Jr in that list but that would be a stretch.


 Once again, I agree with you. Jr. is much closer to Lynyrd Skynrd (or however it's spelled) than he is to his father. But it's probably unfair to compare anybody to Hank Williams. That would be like comparing other slide guitarists to Duane Allman.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Back to opening topic.

I think people that don't like Velvet Underground's Sister Ray (best antidepressum I know) might like this one:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't like country & western, but I quite like the songs 'King of the Road' (Roger Miller) and 'Achey-Breaky Heart' (Billy Ray Cyrus). Can I take medicine for this?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

You've got a fever, and the only prescription is more twang and line-dancing! Seriously, though, those are both great tunes.

I'm not a great fan of smooth jazz, but Kenny G's "The Joy of Life" is one I like pretty well. My 5th grade teacher would play the Breathless album during tests, so it has some associations with a good time in my life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't like country, but I do like Johnny Cash's cover of "Hurt."


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I too am not a country fan, but there are some songs whose lyrics are too great to pass up:

_You Ain't Much Fun (Since I Quit Drinking)_ ~ Toby Keith

_Save a Horse (Ride a Cowboy)_ ~ Big & Rich

_How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away_ ~ Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks


----------

